# Raptorracer



## Iggypop (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Everybody, we are new to motorhoming, having wanted one for many years. To test the water, we have bought a brilliant condition 1997 Fiat Autocruise Impala. Now then, we cannot figure out how the lower bed should be made up, do any of you enlightened members know? Also, the hot water is a mystery to us, any suggestions welcome. I can forward pictures if it helps. Thanks for looking, David & Fiona.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hello to you and welcome.
Autocruise Impala,nice solid van, yes the photos would be most welcome,if you were a subscribed member I would ask you to PM me with the registration number so that I could ask the autocruisers club if it was one of our members ex-vans, to give you some history.
Not sure if it should be posted on here.
Please also tell me the layout, as they did vary.

cabby


----------

